# Deja prevented a possible burglary



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Tonight as it was dark already; the door bell rang and Deja immediately barked but this time I didn't tell her to stop. I didn't open the door but asked who this was. No answer. My neighbor across the street saw a car drive away that had been standing on the road We live a little ways off the road and the house is dark from that view. Creepy. I can only guess that they were scouting for empty homes on this first night after the time change. I wonder if she hadn't barked what would have happened. One extra reason that I am so happy to have her.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Well done Deja, and you, for being careful.


----------



## zeyad (Sep 17, 2019)

Good girl Deja


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Good for her. I have seen people ask how they cam get their dog to not bark like a maniac when someone is at the door. I always tell them don't. You never know when someone with ill intentions will be at that door.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Good job Deja!!!! My dogs bark at the door, oh yes. I only tell them to be quiet once I can see who it is.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Deja the boss! That's seriously awesome Wolfy


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Embarrassing update. Amazon delivered a package in the pitch black evening on Sunday night. I know they always ring the bell to let us know that the delivery has been made and then leave. I guess he left the car on the road because the driveway was dark and the house as well. I checked my account and sure enough..it was delivered yesterday. 
Now I am p****d off that they put their drivers at so much risk and scare people at the same time (in my case). I was home alone in our rural area and completely relied on Deja's barking. Last year thieves stole our emergency kit from an outdoor shed, they were caught and police said that Deja had prevented a home break in so that's the scenario I thought was happening again. This delivery driver could have been subjected to all kinds of harm. Luckily for her/him I relied on barking and not on a gun. Crazy to deliver on dark nights in rural areas and ringing a door bell and then leave. No idea where to start addressing this.
Thanks all of you who liked Deja's heroine-ism.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Well still Deja did a good job! Alerting you to someone outside! I think they do deliver after dark, maybe this driver was late on getting his run done? But agree, that would be scarey wondering who was out there. I miss that about my shepherds.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If you track your packages you should know when it will be delivered.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> If you track your packages you should know when it will be delivered.


Now I will. But who would have expected this to be on a Sunday evening? Learning never stops.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They deliver any day any time now. It’s supposed to be a bonus for us. I know what you mean, though. My dogs have tried to scare off a delivery driver, too, after dark. They are trained to alert us to anyone coming into our yard.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

CometDog said:


> Good job Deja!!!! My dogs bark at the door, oh yes. I only tell them to be quiet once I can see who it is.


That's what I am going to allow her to do.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a Ring doorbell, and now my dogs don’t wait till someone gets to the door, they bark when they hear the alarm chime on my phone, lol.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It’s good she alerted you. Max seem to let me know if family , friend or stranger is in the property and you can not see who pulled in the driveway from the main floor. I can tell by the bark a welcome or alert . I live at the end of the block before a narrow wooded path a rare Occasional car is parked across the street. It is unusual it has been witnessed some illegal transaction is going. I have called in the past and they been chased away and told to call as no one should be hanging out at the dead end in a car. Now the barking of the shepherds seems to chase them away or have them drive passed the house and park in the wooden path. Recently I was walking the dogs and walked by a car who drove through the woods and parked in the narrow dead end path. I am just glad the dogs were with me as it was very obvious what was going on. I have not seen them around since.


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


> I have a Ring doorbell, and now my dogs don’t wait till someone gets to the door, they bark when they hear the alarm chime on my phone, lol.


My dogs do this too, 2 yorki-poos and 7mo gsd, yp think they are a gsd but as soon as someone comes in thy just want attention


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree that they shouldn't be delivering packages after dark in rural areas. We too live in a VERY rural area. Last year FedEx brought an Amazon package at 8:30pm! It's very unsafe for the delivery drivers and spooks the homeowner.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

crittersitter said:


> I agree that they shouldn't be delivering packages after dark in rural areas. We too live in a VERY rural area. Last year FedEx brought an Amazon package at 8:30pm! It's very unsafe for the delivery drivers and spooks the homeowner.


I have told this story to Amazon, actually talking to a real person. They did take this incident very seriously (so they said). Their drivers need to be safe.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

The problem also is Amazon and Fed Ex use a lot of sub contractors... I've had 2 guys show up in an unmarked car pull up the the driveway. (I have a gate) 

dogs are going nuts... I walk out there and turns out they are fed ex.... very odd... no identification at all...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

John T24 said:


> The problem also is Amazon and Fed Ex use a lot of sub contractors... I've had 2 guys show up in an unmarked car pull up the the driveway. (I have a gate)
> 
> dogs are going nuts... I walk out there and turns out they are fed ex.... very odd... no identification at all...


One or these days one of these delivery people will get shot.


----------

